# Skype stops working shortly after starting

## davidbrooke

I installed skype with apulse (the pulseaudio replacement) and there seems to be an issue of skype "freezing" after <5 minutes of use. When skype first loads, I get initial skype sound. I can send and recieve messages but then it stops working correctly. I can type messages and they post on the screen but they don't send. Also I can't receive any messages. I can re-start skype and the maddness starts all over again.

I re-installed skype without apulse and it works as expected without sound.

The following is the installation info:

add to package.accept_keywords

net-im/skype ~amd64

media-sound/apulse ~amd64

add to package.use

net-im/skype -pulseaudio apulse

emerge generated package.use entries

```
# Skype

# required by dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4::gentoo[qt3support]

# required by net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r5::gentoo

# required by net-im/skype (argument)

>=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36-r2::gentoo

# required by dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r5::gentoo

# required by net-im/skype (argument)

>=media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.36-r2:0.10 abi_x86_32

# required by dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1::gentoo[mysql]

# required by dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4::gentoo[qt3support]

# required by net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r5::gentoo

# required by net-im/skype (argument)

>=virtual/mysql-5.6-r2 abi_x86_32

# required by dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4::gentoo

# required by dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kalgebra-4.14.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdeedu-meta-4.14.3::gentoo

# required by kde-base/kde-meta-4.14.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6-r2 abi_x86_32

# required by net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r5::gentoo

# required by net-im/skype (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2.2-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r5::gentoo

# required by net-im/skype (argument)

>=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by virtual/mysql-5.6-r2::gentoo

# required by dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1::gentoo[mysql]

# required by dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4::gentoo[qt3support]

# required by net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r5::gentoo

# required by net-im/skype (argument)

>=dev-db/mariadb-10.0.19 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36-r2::gentoo[orc]

# required by dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r5::gentoo

# required by net-im/skype (argument)

>=dev-lang/orc-0.4.23 abi_x86_32

# required by dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kalgebra-4.14.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdeedu-meta-4.14.3::gentoo

# required by kde-base/kde-meta-4.14.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4 abi_x86_32

# required by dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1::gentoo

# required by net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r5::gentoo

# required by net-im/skype (argument)

>=dev-db/sqlite-3.8.10.2 abi_x86_32

# required by dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r5::gentoo

# required by net-im/skype (argument)

>=media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36-r2:0.10 abi_x86_32

# required by net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r5::gentoo

# required by net-im/skype (argument)

>=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2.2-r1::gentoo

# required by net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r5::gentoo

# required by net-im/skype (argument)

>=x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.2-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4::gentoo[xv]

# required by dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kalgebra-4.14.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdeedu-meta-4.14.3::gentoo

# required by kde-base/kde-meta-4.14.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.2 abi_x86_32

# required by dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1::gentoo

# required by net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r5::gentoo

# required by net-im/skype (argument)

>=dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by dev-db/mariadb-10.0.19::gentoo[-bindist]

# required by virtual/mysql-5.6-r2::gentoo

# required by dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1::gentoo[mysql]

# required by dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4::gentoo[qt3support]

# required by net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r5::gentoo

# required by net-im/skype (argument)

>=sys-libs/readline-6.3_p8-r2 abi_x86_32

# required by dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4::gentoo[xv]

# required by dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kalgebra-4.14.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdeedu-meta-4.14.3::gentoo

# required by kde-base/kde-meta-4.14.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXv-1.0.10 abi_x86_32

# required by dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4::gentoo

# required by dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kalgebra-4.14.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdeedu-meta-4.14.3::gentoo

# required by kde-base/kde-meta-4.14.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2 abi_x86_32

# required by dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4::gentoo[qt3support]

# required by net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r5::gentoo

# required by net-im/skype (argument)

>=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4::gentoo[mng]

# required by dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kalgebra-4.14.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdeedu-meta-4.14.3::gentoo

# required by kde-base/kde-meta-4.14.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=media-libs/libmng-2.0.2-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r5::gentoo[apulse]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=media-sound/apulse-0.1.6 abi_x86_32
```

emerge install:

```
sudo emerge -av apulse

media-sound/apulse-0.1.6::gentoo  ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB
```

```
sudo emerge -av skype

net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r5::gentoo  USE="apulse* -pax_kernel -pulseaudio (-selinux)" 0 KiB
```

----------

## davidbrooke

This is what I get when I start skype from terminal:

```
@CI7S ~ $ apulse skype

ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.29/work/alsa-lib-1.0.29/src/pcm/pcm_dsnoop.c:614:(snd_pcm_dsnoop_open) unable to open slave

[apulse] [error] do_connect_pcm, snd_pcm_open, No such file or directory

[apulse] [error] do_connect_pcm, snd_pcm_open, No such file or directory
```

Not sure what it's telling me.

I'm using alsa only.

----------

## davidbrooke

I use ~/.asoundrc

```
defaults.pcm.!card 0

defaults.pcm.!device 7
```

This for my hdmi connection.

I'm wondering if I'm going to need an additional entry in the asoundrc file for skype only? Or a new asoundrc file?

----------

## davidbrooke

Since I'm not well versed in alsa I'm wondering if I set the pulseaudio use flag, will that just enable pulseaudio for skype? If not is it possible to do so another way?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

I removed any qt pckage in my system with skype.

Recently i decided to install skype again, but the ebuild lacks some dependencies which I had before. I also enabled the qt4 flag again and rebuilded everything but still something missing. Another example of an ebuild with half of it dependencies missing.

```
roman@Knight ~ $ emerge -pv skype

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r5::gentoo  USE="pulseaudio -apulse -pax_kernel (-selinux)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

roman@Knight ~ $ skype

Aborted

roman@Knight ~ $ 

```

It means that i started skype from command line interface and it stops itself with the message aborted.

Please note that pulseaudio is defiinitely not the cause because I removed qt4 / qt5 / kde stuff recently with skype. so there is some missing dependencies for skype.

it ma be useful for someone else who stumble accross issues with skype.

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

have you solved the problem?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Nope.

I changed hardware, just tried to start skype again after fresh emerge.

```
ASUS-G75VW roman # emerge -av skype

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for net-im/skype

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "skype" has unmet requirements.

- net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r5::gentoo USE="apulse pulseaudio -pax_kernel -plasma (-selinux)" ABI_X86="64"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    apulse? ( !pulseaudio )

```

I use pulseaudio, when i try to enable apulse it complains about pulseaudio. I doubt my setup will allow skype without pulseaudio.

 equery u skype

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r5:

 U I

 + - apulse     : Use media-sound/apulse for PulseAudio emulation

 - - pax_kernel : Triggers a paxmarking of the main skype binary

 - - plasma     : Build optional KDE plasma addons

 + + pulseaudio : Add support for PulseAudio sound server

I do not want or need apulse because i have a working pulseaudio here

```
 * Updating icons cache ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * For webcam support, see "LD_PRELOAD" section of "README.lib" document provided by

 * media-libs/libv4l package and "README" document of this package.

>>> net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r5 merged.

>>> Recording net-im/skype in "world" favorites file...

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

ASUS-G75VW roman # exit

roman@ASUS-G75VW ~ $ skype

Aborted

```

Fresh emerge. Start of skype, and it dies instantly. SAme as 2 months back. Basically I gave up, as it is a binary and nowhere listed what's needed for that mirnosoft skype. i am sorry for my skype friends but it does not works here for at least 5 months now.

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

@tw04l124, after rebuilding world with gcc-5.2.0, skype stopped working. after reverting changes and returning to gcc-4.9.3 back and rebuilding world, skype started working again.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

do you mind sharing

```
ldd -v /opt/bin/skype 
```

ty, so i can have a look

skype did not worked even on gcc 4.9 slot before, i miss some dependency, which is definitely not in the ebuild

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

http://pastebin.com/fY16zrqd

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Thank you.

Sadly I have all those things.

In the past I removed any qt / kde related thing and since that point it does not work anymore. that was even at gcc 4.9 slot. So it was not gcc related anyway in my opinion. 

I checked the output, i have everything, as it is a binary no chance to see / guess why it crashes with the comment, aborted.

Using binaries is not in my flavour anyway. Adobe flash has issues since i remember.

I have to use nvidia-drivers, but else I doubt I have many binaries in use anyway.

Back to ignoring skype. it does not work, it is from mirnosoft, nothing surprises me, topic over for myself.

----------

## optional95

I did as well a full rebuild with GCC5.2 an sykpe now wont start any more. Did anyone solve this issue?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

```
tail /etc/portage/package.use

media-sound/pulseaudio -libsamplerate

dev-scheme/guile -deprecated

dev-vcs/git -gtk

sys-apps/microcode-data initramfs

app-crypt/pinentry -gnome-keyring qt4

#skype: need dev-qt/qtwebkit with USE="-exceptions"

dev-qt/qtwebkit -exceptions

```

Skype should call to hell with their outdated, binary builds which are hardlinked to some weired settings.

Well it is mirnosoft behind, ....

skype is a batteryeater on android.

sucks on linux

never used it in recent years on windows ...

----------

## optional95

Dear tw04l124,

the 

```
dev-qt/qtwebkit -exceptions
```

 did it's trick. 

Thank you

----------

